# Microphone Background Noise



## Rush' (Dec 11, 2006)

I recently managed to lose the bakground noise from my headset microphone, but now it has all come back again >_> I have tried the headset on my laptop and it works fine, it is just on the main PC where I get the majority of background noise. The sound card is a Realteck AC97 one, and on the laptop it is a Conexant HD one.

Have you any ideas for what I could do?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Is your mic plugged into the back of the card or an upfront jack?


----------



## Rush' (Dec 11, 2006)

Plugged into the back.


----------

